# Disney+ pricing announced



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm surprised there hasn't been a thread on this yet.
Launch is Nov 12, 2019. Cost is $6.99 a month or $69.99 a year. For me, the yearly fee is about 1/2 of what it would cost me to take my family to the latest Avengers movie when you factor in tickets and food. Given that we tend to fall back to a lot of the movies that will be on this service, this is pretty much a no brainier for me. People keep saying this will be a NetFlix killer, but I'm thinking it may hurt the streaming services for things like HBO, Showtime and Starz.

Disney shares surge after unveiling streaming service that's cheaper than Netflix

Disney+ to Launch in November, Priced at $6.99 Monthly


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

As with anything with Disney, the $6.99 won't remain that low for too long. 

Still lots of unknowns. No mention of Fire TV or Apple TV support. No mention of how many devices can be watching simultaneously. 

Being able to download content for watching offline is great. Guy heading up Disney Streaming is from BAMTech (streaming provider for MLB, NHL, HBO Now and others). 

Certainly something to monitor.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Old guy mode on.

Remember when they first broke up the phone company? 

There used to be this thing called "long distance" and you could choose your long distance carrier. IIRC, the big players were Sprint, AT&T and MCI. One was the same as the next. If you were smart, every time they offered by a deal, you switched from one to the next. I used to switch 4 or 5 times a year. 

That, IMHO, is the next model for streaming. The average family will get Netflix for a couple of months, watch everything of interest there, the get Disney+ for a couple of months, then Hulu, and so on, and by the time Netflix works its way back around the rotation, it will have new content.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I've got Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Acorn. I watch Acorn more than the other two and it's the cheapest one at $5 a month. But I consider Amazon Prime Video as essentially free since I have long subscribed to the free two-day delivery of packages.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SamC said:


> Old guy mode on.
> 
> Remember when they first broke up the phone company?
> 
> ...


You're right. We've been doing just that for a couple years.

Rich


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Will it be in HD or 4k?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

richall01 said:


> Will it be in HD or 4k?


If they truly intend to emulate NetFlix I would think they'd have to go with 1080p and 2160p. And at least 5.1 sound.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I guess not everyone reads the articles included with this thread:



> Disney+ content will all be available to download for offline viewing and will be available in 4K format, he added.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I guess not everyone reads the articles included with this thread:


Everything?

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

No kids around; not much interest in Disney's stream at our house, although I am surprised at the low starting price for the service.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> No kids around; not much interest in Disney's stream at our house, although I am surprised at the low starting price for the service.


I'm certainly gonna try it.

Rich


----------



## Curtis0620 (Apr 22, 2002)

Marvel and Star Wars is reason enough for me.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> No kids around; not much interest in Disney's stream at our house, although I am surprised at the low starting price for the service.


You realize that will also include all ABC programming and ALL of FOX studio movies and tv shows and cable channel programs. (Not FOX channels programs though). That's a MASSIVE amount of programming covering a very wide range of content. I'd find it hard to believe anyone can't find something on the new service they'd like. The question is mode how much would you find, not if you could...


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I already have Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, and Acorn subscriptions. That plus the free channels on my Roku TV plus my FiOS channels is more than enough for me.
Will all those FOX movies be commercial free at that low price?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

After reviewing Here's Everything That Will Be Available on Disney+ at Launch including the extensive list at the bottom of the article, I just don't see it as part of our viewing plan. Maybe that's because based on content I cannot see it as recommended by _AARP Magazine_. But reading 'High Fidelity' Series Starring Zoe Kravitz Moves From Disney+ to Hulu pretty much indicates the thinking vis-a-vis Hulu thus far:

"Developing 'High Fidelity' with Zoe, Veronica, Sarah and the team at Midnight Radio has been incredibly exciting and we want to ensure they are able to make the show they are envisioning as Disney+ is dedicated to supporting our creative partners," said Agnes Chu, senior vice president of content, Disney+. "To that end, as the series' creative evolved, our Disney+ team, collectively with ABC Signature, recognized that the show would be better suited for another platform. Given Disney's equity stake in Hulu, we're happy 'High Fidelity' will continue as part of our extended family."​
What I read between the lines is that for the time being stuff that might be of interest to/oriented towards those over 52 is still going to be Hulu content and stuff that might be of interest to/oriented towards those under 12 is going to be Disney+ while everyone in between will have to decide how much money they want to spend to benefit those in the household.

I hope that means that until I'm dead the ABC Broadcast Network content we watch will continue to be on Hulu along with Fox Broadcast Network and NBC Broadcast Network. It's unclear to me what might be pulled off of Netflix. But I don't watch Disney content on Netflix.

The one thing I will not do is pay for Disney children's programming or ESPN sports.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Vudu has a good Disney library of movies,their expensive though,$17.99 for HDX,$24.99 for UHD,they do lower the price sometimes and that's when I buy them.
But if Disney can offer all their older product for streaming,then I would definitely give that service a second look to subscribe.
And if Disney can bundle the Hulu services,with Disney+,that could be a winning combo.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> After reviewing Here's Everything That Will Be Available on Disney+ at Launch including the extensive list at the bottom of the article, I just don't see it as part of our viewing plan. Maybe that's because based on content I cannot see it as recommended by _AARP Magazine_. But reading 'High Fidelity' Series Starring Zoe Kravitz Moves From Disney+ to Hulu pretty much indicates the thinking vis-a-vis Hulu thus far:
> 
> "Developing 'High Fidelity' with Zoe, Veronica, Sarah and the team at Midnight Radio has been incredibly exciting and we want to ensure they are able to make the show they are envisioning as Disney+ is dedicated to supporting our creative partners," said Agnes Chu, senior vice president of content, Disney+. "To that end, as the series' creative evolved, our Disney+ team, collectively with ABC Signature, recognized that the show would be better suited for another platform. Given Disney's equity stake in Hulu, we're happy 'High Fidelity' will continue as part of our extended family."​
> What I read between the lines is that for the time being stuff that might be of interest to/oriented towards those over 52 is still going to be Hulu content and stuff that might be of interest to/oriented towards those under 12 is going to be Disney+ while everyone in between will have to decide how much money they want to spend to benefit those in the household.
> ...


I've looked at similar links and I'm looking forward to the new service. Nobody here has any interest in strictly Disney stuff if that means what I think it does. But that link and all the links I've read don't seem to have any idea what the new service will evolve into. Netflix certainly is different now when compared to what is was when they started streaming, that service has improved immensely.

We should be looking at what this new service will be like in a year or two, I think. You brought up "evolution" in another post and I agree with what you wrote. I'm gonna give it some time to grow. While it's growing I'll watch the new series, _The Mandalorian_. Looking forward to that. If that series is the only thing on the new service that I have any interest in I'll stop the subscription and wait awhile and try it again. I did that with Hulu and that worked out well.

In most of the links I've read about this service age does run thru them for obvious reasons. My son is 29 and I'm not. We do have similar tastes and watch many series together. I've never understood what age has to do with taste but that's just me. Sadie's 10 and I watch and enjoy kids' movies with her. In fact, watching movies with her opened up a whole range of movies I had not considered. The animation and CGIs that you see in these movies are so good I forget they are animated.

Like most things these days...YMMV.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I already have Netflix, Amazon Prime Video, and Acorn subscriptions. That plus the free channels on my Roku TV plus my FiOS channels is more than enough for me.
> Will all those FOX movies be commercial free at that low price?


We all have different ways of watching TV these days. I tried Acorn a year or so ago. It's a good service, lots of good content but I watched what immediately interested me and then found myself back in Netflix and Hulu and AP.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You realize that will also include all ABC programming and ALL of FOX studio movies and tv shows and cable channel programs. (Not FOX channels programs though). That's a MASSIVE amount of programming covering a very wide range of content. I'd find it hard to believe anyone can't find something on the new service they'd like. The question is mode how much would you find, not if you could...


Be interesting to see how easy it is to navigate thru the new service. Each streaming video service is different and they each have learning curves. Hulu is one of the most popular services and I think it's one of the hardest to navigate thru. You have to be able to quickly find the content you want, that's a problem for folks that are new streamers. It's easy to be overwhelmed.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to this morning's Los Angeles Times story (_emphasis_ added):

Hulu, home to hits such as "The Handmaid's Tale," is poised to become a key part of Disney's emerging direct-to-consumer business, which includes the ESPN+ online sports platform and _the new Disney+ streaming service for children and families_. Disney is expanding online as more consumers drop traditional pay TV for internet-based competitors such as Netflix Inc. _Hulu will focus on more grown-up fare._ Last year, the service's subscriber base grew by 8 million, a rise of nearly 50%.

Comcast, based in Philadelphia, is weighing a number of factors, including valuation, future controls on Hulu and how to use the potential proceeds, CNBC said, citing unnamed sources. It's unclear whether a deal will come together, the network said.​
My only concern is that Disney will not be able to resist creating some packaging that if I want to watch "grown-up fare" will require me to pay for that ESPN+ online sports platform and the new Disney+. That was their pattern in the cable/dish era.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> According to this morning's Los Angeles Times story (_emphasis_ added):
> 
> Hulu, home to hits such as "The Handmaid's Tale," is poised to become a key part of Disney's emerging direct-to-consumer business, which includes the ESPN+ online sports platform and _the new Disney+ streaming service for children and families_. Disney is expanding online as more consumers drop traditional pay TV for internet-based competitors such as Netflix Inc. _Hulu will focus on more grown-up fare._ Last year, the service's subscriber base grew by 8 million, a rise of nearly 50%.
> 
> ...


This is beginning to remind me of the way MLB has changed over the past few years. With the advent of analytics the game has changed drastically. Each report we read about what's happening with Disney's new service seem to focus on age groups and targeting those age groups. Analytics for TV viewing? Sure looks like it. Don't see much good in that.

Rich


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Rich said:


> This is beginning to remind me of the way MLB has changed over the past few years. With the advent of analytics the game has changed drastically. Each report we read about what's happening with Disney's new service seem to focus on age groups and targeting those age groups. Analytics for TV viewing? Sure looks like it. Don't see much good in that.
> 
> Rich


The Disney television history began on broadcast TV with a focus on age groups, if you count "families with children" as an age group. The family anthology shows began in the mid-1950's with Walt Disney's Disneyland (1954-1958), Walt Disney Presents (1958-1961), Walt Disney's Wonderful World of Color (1961-1969), The Wonderful World of Disney (1969-1979), etc. And the 1955-59 Mickey Mouse Club was obviously targeted.








That was pretty much Disney's style in the beginning and it continued with the Disney Channel in 1983. Today we have the Disney-owned cable channel Freeform which primarily broadcasts programming geared toward teenagers and young adults - with some programming skewing toward young women - in the 14-34 age range, a target demographic designated by the channel as "becomers".

What I hated about Disney around the beginning of the Millennium was how they packaged these targeted channels into one package at a substantial cost. I suspect that I'm going to lose access to ABC and Fox shows on Hulu as I will never pay for ESPN and Disney Channel programming. But I'm paranoid.

I just don't watch the same programming I did when I was 8 and cannot stand programming targeted today at that age group. I wouldn't mind if they didn't soak viewers - a buck for ESPN and a buck for the Disney Channel would be just something to grumble about, but $6 or $8 extra a month so I can watch a couple of ABC programs - that stimulates revolt in me.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Limited Disney deal drops the price of Disney+ to less than $4 per month


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Limited Disney deal drops the price of Disney+ to less than $4 per month


Signed up for D23 tonight. Will await my email and likely take advantage of this.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I joined D23 several years ago as part of my Disneyland research for vacation. How could I pass on this Disney+ deal? I couldn't. Since my AppleTV died a few weeks ago I don't have a device for streaming Disney+ except on a small TCL TV w/ROKU. Looks like a new AppleTV is in the works which means a free year of Apple+ or whatever they are calling it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I joined D23 several years ago as part of my Disneyland research for vacation. How could I pass on this Disney+ deal? I couldn't. Since my AppleTV died a few weeks ago I don't have a device for streaming Disney+ except on a small TCL TV w/ROKU. Looks like a new AppleTV is in the works which means a free year of Apple+ or whatever they are calling it.


I see a few very interesting series on that app. I'm gonna get it. Just from reading about the app it seems like it might be like HBO Now.

Rich


----------

